# Cutting slots.. What router do I need



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

First post.
Know very little about routers. Have lots of power carving tools
I am mostly wood carver, cane maker and hand carved bowls.

Recently made desktop iphone chargers for a few friends out of some burl and some nice spalted maple.
I cut the slots for the phone to plug down into with a line of fostner bit holes, then finished off with chisel and foredom flex shaft tools.

Now getting requests for more. 

The pieces are usually 6" / 6".. Different shapes.

What type of router and bit, if any, would cut the slots?
Also what type of bit?
Would be about 4 to 5 inches long and half inch or so deep. 
Any help appreciated.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome Riccol's. A picture of the slot you want to cut, would be very handy!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome Ricco...
the picture of a finished product sans the slots...

as for the router.. 
do you need to learn a little or a lot about them...
I'm Boschaholic come routers..
bits and motors are eassy one we know more spefics...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Ricco. If you need a reach of 4 to 5" then a router won't do it. The bits don't come that long but we don't know if that's the problem until you post more specifics. It would be good if you finish filling out your profile so that we can see if you have other tools to work with.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Riccol
There're are so many ways you can do this. 


> Would be about 4 to 5 inches long and half inch or so deep.


So, the dado is only 1/2" deep, by how wide? If I had a table saw and a dado set I'd use it and cut a long section of material, run the dado thru it then cut it up into the individual sections. 

If you intend on spending money, a good investment for a 1st router would be a 1.5/1.75 hp plunge router kit, (1/4 and 1/2" shanks along with a template guide kit. Without a router table, doing it handheld I'd make a slot jig to fit the template guide for a 3/4" spiral straight bit. Use the slot jig to affix the material to it, (clamps, pins or DS tape) then secure the ensemble to your bench. When complete cut to individual pieces.

If I had a circular saw only, I'd make a similar jig as above but with stops to the sides to prevent wobbly cut lines. Then use a hand router plane or chisels to clear the dado. If no hand router you might consider a strip of wood to fit the dado then wrap it with sandpaper and clear it that way.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the responses!

Only need 1/2 inch deep, the 4 to 5 was the length. Just a straight slot. 1/2" to 5/8 invh wide.
Need a flat bottom.

Will post pic tomorrow. Also complete profile.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

A straight 2 flute cutter (if it's NOT a through slot) or a down cut spiral (if it's a through slot) would do the trick. Just get the diameter you require for the width of the slot.

A down cut spiral will reduce the top showing edge to 'fray' and keep it looking neat n tidy but if it's not a through slot it would pack the sawdust at the bottom of the slot increaing the chance of burning.

These will both give you a half inch deep slot.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Vindaloo! Very helpful. 

Any suggestions on a router to buy. Would be probably the only thing I would be using it for is to cut these slots. 

Here is a pic of one finishing today.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Vidaloo, very helpful.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Any suggestions on router to buy? Probably the only use for me would be to cut these slots.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Any suggestions on router to buy, know that is big questions with many options and opinions, but a few suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Cannot post a pic till I have 10 posts, which is reasonable.
I can foresee reading and using the forums here regularly to learn more.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

riccol

You can post a picture from your computer


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh yea! How?


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh ok, I see one way.
I uploaded a pic that can be seen by clicking on my uploads. 
Does that work?


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

What about a Palm Router?

Like the Bosch PR20EVSK-RT Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router.

would it work?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I think it's gonna depend on a) your budget, b) how much use you forsee in it's future.

A cheapy would be fine for half a dozen slots. It wouldn't break down in that time, but if you get bitten by the bug you'll regret buying it and want a more sturdy long term one.

I bought a cheap one many many moons ago, but only a few years ago did I realise how versatile they are, and the difference between cheapy and mid to upper cost range quality. You get what you pays for.

For small stuff like small slots, signs, and such, a small router would siffice, but if you decide to start making furniture, beading, or any of the larger stuff, you'll need a more powerful tool. The larger more powerful can be used for the smaller stuff too, but the larger stuff puts a bit of a strain on the smaller routers unless you take smaller bites to get the same result.

Bosch, Dewalt, Makita and Festool all get good reviews (festool should for the price!).


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks sgain vindaloo.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That type job (blind slot meaning it begins and ends without going off the ends of the piece) is best and safest done with a plunge router. One recommendation is the DeWalt 611 combo package which gives you about a 800 watt router with fixed and plunge bases. I bought mine off Amazon Canada for $150 Canadian. You may get it cheaper. The downside with it is that it only accepts 1/4" shank bits and doesn't have the power for bigger jobs. The Bosch 1617 also comes in a package deal with both bases and is around 1400 watts, takes 1/4" or 1/2" bits, and will handle any job you want it to do. I also like Hitachi and the M12VC also comes in a package and is about the same size as the Bosch and is possibly a little cheaper.


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Chuck, very helpful?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Riccol; we never speak of routers in the singular. Around here he who has the most wins... 
But seriously, I'm a huge Bosch fan myself. Their Customer Service is exceptional; they actually care!!!
As has been previously mentioned the Bosch *1617EVSPK* (comes with both a fixed and plunge base) is a great place to start your collection.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another vote for Bosch routers........


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Riccol; we never speak of routers in the singular. Around here he who has the most wins...
> But seriously, I'm a huge Bosch fan myself. Their Customer Service is exceptional; they actually care!!!
> As has been previously mentioned the Bosch *1617EVSPK* (comes with both a fixed and plunge base) is a great place to start your collection.


Just added this one to the stable. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

With a matched _set_, Keith, you can do soooo much more.... lol!


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Away on trip over the weekend. But pcked up the Bosch 1617EVSPK yesterday. Hope to use it this afternoon.
What a great helful forum!
Thanks!


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

riccol said:


> Cannot post a pic till I have 10 posts, which is reasonable.
> I can foresee reading and using the forums here regularly to learn more.


In that case, please enter your first name in your profile, unless your first name is "N/A". :smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Riccol you are able to post pictures as long as they are on your hard drive and not a picture sharing site. You aren't able to post links until you get to 10 posts. Join in, we're a friendly crowd here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Riccol I don't have any advice , but welcome to the forum. Congrats on the new router and good choice from what I've always heard


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok ok.... using my new router...COMPLETELY HOOKED!! When I turned it on and did my first smooth cut.... Suddenly I began to see visions .....of so many future projects!!! And possibly other routers..

Is this normal? Or some kind of strange addiction?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Completely normal, Rick. But then so is cocaine in some circles...
Welcome to the 'addiction'! Good choice on the Bosch.
By the way, what's with this "possibly other routers"? There's no doubt about it; let us help you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

No question it's an addiction, and you can't have enough routers or router tables for that matter .

Btw good name


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Indeed*

Btw good name [/QUOTE]






:grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Btw good name







:grin:[/QUOTE]

Oh great , now I'll be hearing that in my sleep


----------



## riccol (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh! Do you use my cough drops? I'm working on a jig to rout them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh! They actually work!! Well done, that Man!!!


----------

